# Daar lusten de honden geen brood van



## Mimi2005

Kan iemand me helpen met de vertaling: "daar lusten de honden geen brood van" naar het Italiaans ?
(Could someone help me to translate the Dutch phrase "daar lusten de honden geen brood van" in Italian ?


----------



## yannalan

Permi, vuol dire que la gente non vuole niente de questa gente. E un espressione popolare.
Il "groot sperken woordenboek" dice :
Het is een smerige streek.
Als van het bepaalde persoon of zaak gezegd woord dat "zelfs de honden er geen brood van lusten", moet er iets grondigmet hem mis zijn.


----------



## Mimi2005

Merci Yannalan pour ta réponse. Je connais l'expression et sa signification.
Mais je voudrais savoir comme on peut dire ca en italien (ou en francais).


----------



## yannalan

En français oon dirait "un chien n'en voudrait pas " "c'est franchement ignoble"
in italiano....


----------



## Mimi2005

Merci Yannalan ! Et en Breton  ?


----------



## Lopes

Na wat rondvraag lijkt het erop dat zo'n uitdrukking in het Italiaans niet bestaat.. Zijn bijvoorbeeld uitroepen ook goed?


----------



## yannalan

Italiaans :brutto come la morte”. 
E talmente brutto che un cane affamato non lo mangerebbe!
Goeden avond !


----------

